# Website Inspiration



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm developing a couple new websites for screen printing services and I'm looking for some examples. I was wondering if everyone could share their favorite websites so I could get some design inspiration and ideas on layouts.

Thanks!


----------



## CoryJP (Oct 27, 2010)

CSS Mania | The largest CSS showcase in the world
CSSelite.com – CSS Gallery » Showcasing the best in CSS web design and development.

Great layouts on both these sites and organized by category.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Found these blogs full of inspiration, tips, and design styles for websites:

10 Fantastic and Creative Web Design Styles - Inspect Element

55 Fresh Examples Of Corporate Website Designs | Inspiration | instantShift

Design To Sell: 8 Useful Tips To Help Your Website Convert - Smashing Magazine


----------



## The_Goods (Dec 3, 2010)

@chowzer2 ... those are fantastic external resources ... thanks !!!


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

I concur! Thanks for the resources!


----------

